# 1stPix Diecast Dioramas: Making of a New Street Layout



## Diomakr (Mar 4, 2009)

*I'm by no means any kind of diorama expert, and what works for me, may not necessarily work for anyone else, but over the years, I've gotten a lot of questions about how I create my not so small, small scale scenes... 

Here's a step by step (more or less) look at a new section of layout under construction being added to 33164:


This detached section is an "L" shape and measures about 9 feet on one end, with a 7 foot wing and about 32" wide all around.

1stPix Diecast Dioramas: Clamping the Borders 101 

1stPix Diecast Dioramas: False Front Storefront 

1stPix Diecast Dioramas: Final Phase Parking Garage 

1stPix Diecast Dioramas: Finishing Touches on New Street 

1stPix Diecast Dioramas: New Street Almost Finished 

Thanks for stoppin' by...
*


----------

